# Cycle Buddies July/ August 2021



## Sharry

A thread for everybody cycling in July and August 2021.


----------



## Sharry

Whoops never realised I locked it by mistake!


----------



## Pritamin

Haha, Sharry 
I will kick off this thread then.


I’m officially PUPO with two embryos safely put back in.
One of them was an 8 cell and the other a 7 cell and the embryologist said she had hopes for them. So now I have hopes for her that she was right 🤣
They used embryo glue whatever that is.

my test is on 15th July. Fingers crossed 🤞🏼
Looking forward to sharing hopes and expectations, symptoms and other things with you ladies xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hello! Hoping my next cycle will fit in here … we have two children from two successful IVFs in 2013/2016 so this will be round #3 fresh. Feels a little tempting fate to be going again instead of quitting while we were ahead but if you don’t try, you’ll never know..!

We’ve done our consents and drug order etc so we’re just waiting for my next period in 2 weeks to get going. I feel like I’ve forgotten everything it’s been so long.

Good luck Pritamin! Have you got a relaxing couple of weeks planned?


----------



## 8868dee

Hey 👋 

how is everyone? So im dee and i am pupo like pritamin with 2 embryos on board and my OTD is July 10th. One embryo was 4AB and other is 5CC. Although the 5CC is poor it was hatching so thats a good sign xx

Pritamin: nice to see you over here xx whoop whoop congratulations on joining the pupo bus lol x good luck x when is OTD? I have heard of embryo glue but never had it x so unsure of it tbh xx 

SSD: omg 😱 how the devil are you? We cycles together in 2013 when we both had BFP’s do you remember? I had a girl Layla in may 2014. Good luck with ur cycle. I am currently 1dp5dt of 2 embryos one good one poor but fingers crossed xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi dee! Yes I remember!! How are you feeling? Everything crossed for you 🤞🤞


----------



## 8868dee

Thank you SSD x i do feel quite positive about this cycle however my body feels like im going to start AF, hoping its the progesterone i am on. 2 pesseries per day x how are you? X


----------



## Pritamin

Hi SSD and welcome back on this journey.
Best of luck for your cycle xx

Dee - it must be progesterone, AF wouldn’t show its ugly face so early. Either that or one or both of your little beans are snuggling in 🤞🏼🤞🏼
since you are a serial tester when are you going to do your first test?
Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

8868dee said:


> Thank you SSD x i do feel quite positive about this cycle however my body feels like im going to start AF, hoping its the progesterone i am on. 2 pesseries per day x how are you? X


Hope it’s just the progesterone! I am well thank you, I’ve lost 3 stone ready to cycle again so hoping I’m fitter and more ready for it now. Just waiting on AF so we can start.


----------



## 8868dee

Aww I hope so pritamin xxx fingers crossed for us all xx

SSD: i hope so too x i feel so sick today and tired but again its the progesterone x i dont usually take note of symptoms as the progesterone tricks you lol 😂


----------



## Pritamin

Hey Dee, how are you doing? Not long till your test date 🤞🏼
it’s on the 10th, isn’t it?


----------



## 8868dee

Hey 👋 

yeah its the 10th and i am starting to not be as positive i have no idea why though x .I am dying to test ao will probably do that tomorrow x 7dp is when i found out with my DD rainbow baby who was born in 2014. Though I know if its negative tomorrow it doesn't mean its 100% and can change lol 😂 x


----------



## Pritamin

Hehe. Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow.
I have a good feeling for you 🤞🏼🤞🏼
I’m always very positive in the first week which then fades away in the second week to sub zero levels 🤣


----------



## Mudra85

Hi All!

Just moving over to this thread from the May/June thread. 

For those who don't know, I'm hoping to start my FET cycle this week and to have my transfer in the last week of this month. I'm having IVF to avoid passing on a single gene disorder and have one PGS tested embryo that I'm really hoping will work, otherwise I'll have to cycle all over again.

Hi again, Dee and Pritamin. Nice to see you over on here!

Hi SSD, I don't believe we've met before. Good luck for starting your next cycle!


----------



## 8868dee

Hey love, i keep writing both pages lol 😂 x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Mudra, good luck to you! I think I’ll be just a little bit behind you; depending on my dates I could be ready for transfer last week of July or first week August. 

How are you PUPO ladies doing today?


----------



## Pritamin

good luck for tomorrow dee if you're testing.

SSD - i'm surprisingly well, not obsessing at the moment but it's still early days. let's hope i can keep a cool head


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I remember getting a BFP with A early, it was 7dp5dt so good luck if you are testing early!


----------



## 8868dee

Hey everyone, how are we today?


Afm: I tested this morning 7dp5dt on a internet cheapie and morrisons own one and both stark white BFN’s i am devastated as its only 3 days before OTD so if anything was going to show i believe it would ny now 😭😭😭😭. I have some frer and clearblue coming via Amazon today which i will test again then but I doubt it will change. I also have a digi upstairs which i will save until OTD as my clinic don’t do a beta 😭😭😭. Though i think it’s easier not to have to go in when its a no x.
Afm: I tested this morning 7dp5dt on a internet cheapie and morrisons own one and both stark white BFN’s i am devastated as its only 3 days before OTD so if anything was going to show i believe it would ny now 😭😭😭😭. I have some frer and clearblue coming via Amazon today which i will test again then but I doubt it will change. I also have a digi upstairs which i will save until OTD as my clinic don’t do a beta 😭😭😭. Though i think it’s easier not to have to go in when its a no x.
I don’t know where to go from here, we don’t have any frosties and upon review i am worried he will say to not do anymore cycles but I don’t even know of we can raise the money anymore 😭😭😭😞

.

*Update *me frer arrived and its also negative 😭😭. I now have lost all hope as its only 3days till OTD


----------



## Pritamin

Oh Dee honey, I’m so sorry it was a negative but maybe, just maybe it’s a late implanter.
I do know how you feel and it’s very difficult to cling onto any hope at times like these.
To see that whiter than white window on a pregnancy test is one of the cruelest things on earth. 
I can’t tell you how much I hope that you’ll see a faint line tomorrow morning. But for now be kind to yourself. Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I’m so sorry dee, I’m hoping for a later positive for you!


----------



## 8868dee

Pritamin: thanks for your kind words love, it is hard to stay positive, i have kinda lost all hope. I was so sure this cycle would work with having a 4AB and a 5CC which was hatching x. Now i have no positivity left 😭😭.

SSD: thanks love I really wsnt it to change i just feel like it wont now. I have researched it in depth and some do get a bfp on day 8 or 9 past transfer so that is making me think maybe but as soon as i do i just keep refering back to my 2013 bfp with L and then it makes me thinking its not gonna work.


----------



## 8868dee

As I already know my BFN was still there this morning on clear blue digi and frer so thats me stopped progesterone and if no af in 48-72 hours im to retest though i don’t think I will as i feel my af is just gonna be around the corner x i would say I wont test early next time but i will lol 😂. I guess im just to wait for the clinic now to give me some plan for next time.
Good luck everyone else and I hope you have positive tests shortly xx


----------



## 8868dee

Good luck to everyone in your cycles, my dh and I will be going again, just gotta wait on our review to see our next steps. We ha e decided to use the last of our savings and to hope at least we have some frosties this time fx fx


----------



## Pritamin

That’s great you’ve made a decision and have the means of going again.
Fingers crossed you’ll have a good batch of Frosties this time xxx

I’ve started spotting, it’s light brown and pink and only when I wipe.
I know that’s ok, and as long as it’s not red I shouldn’t worry but I can’t help but thinking that AF is on the way and we’re out.


----------



## Desperatelady30

Hi Dee best of luck with everything, I really wish it had all worked out for you this time. 

Pritamin - How are you feeling today? 

Hi Everyone, I'm currently 4dp5dt of 3 embryos. Our clinic is in Northern Cyprus and we are going to stay out here for a few weeks. This is my second FET from my first ivf cycle, unfortunately my first FET didn't work but there's been a few slight changes since then so I'm really hoping it will work this time. My otd is the 20th but I think I'll probably test at 10dpt. I'm already driving myself a bit mad!


----------



## Pritamin

Hi desperatelady, best of luck for your cycle. I hope this one is a sticky one.
Did you have 3 embryos put back?
Do you have any Frosties?
I’m feeling ok, thank you for asking. I think I was really prepared for bad news and this time looks like I even prepared myself subconsciously as it didn’t really hit me hard. Either that or I just lost all my emotions in this cruel process.
I bought some FRER today and will test tomorrow morning which is quite frankly pointless. Using first morning urine mixed with period blood. It just seems utterly pointless yet I know my clinic would want me to.


----------



## Desperatelady30

I originally got 5 day 5 embryos from my cycle in Nov 2019 but I couldn't have a fresh transfer because I got OHSS. I had 2 frozen embryos transfer in January 2020 which didn't work and was due to go back the following March for another FET but with covid we've had to wait until this summer. I've had the last 3 transfered so that's none left now. 

I stupidly thought it was definitely going to work the first time, it didn't even enter my head that it might not so when it didn't it was a huge shock, I was devastated. This time I feel a bit like you, I'm trying to stay much more realistic and not get carried away but I'm worried I'm setting myself up for failure. 

I'm so sorry Pritamin, it's such a heartbreaking thing to go through. When is/was your OTD? I'll keep everything crossed for you that it's just implantation bleeding that your having.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Dee - I’m so sorry, hoping you have more luck next time.

Pritamin - thinking of you, I know how hard it is to test like that. Hope you’re ok.

hi desperatelady, welcome, fingers crossed for you!

AFM my period arrived this morning (3 days early, seems to be a theme lately) so I have a few days of the pill, appt on Wed and hopefully start short protocol on Fri.


----------



## Dusky7

Please can I join you ladies? My period came yesterday, I have a scan tomorrow to see if can start Buserelin and estrogen, on the same day. This is a new way for me, normally am on the pill then start DR on day 2 and then have a scan.
Have had a lot of delays to this in the last few months (last was lining was too thick at baseline a month ago, so stopped DR). Had a freeze all in April as dr said fibroid was in the way (he said the same thing 2 years ago and had hysteroscopy and cons said it was fine, which is exactly what he said this time!).
Anyway, this is our 7th go in the last 3 years, we have 3 blastos in the freezer and they are definitely our very last as age is not on our side. 
will catch up, hope everyone is doing well and I look forward to cycling with you x


----------



## Desperatelady30

Hi Sarahsuperdork, why do periods never show up at the right time when you need them too?! Mine was 2 days late last month which meant my FET had to be pushed back. Good luck with everything 🤞. Are you having your treatment in the UK? 

Dusky7 - You must be such an emotionally strong person to go through 7 tries in 3 years, I really hope this one works for you 🙏. I hope your scan goes well. I had a bit of a shock at mine when I was told I had a fibroid (this was only a week before flying out for my fet). I had a 30cm/2kg fibroid removed by an open myomectomy a few years ago which pushed back any possible pregnancy by at least a couple of years. Thankfully this latest one is only 2cm at the minute and the clinic didn't think it would get in the way of implantation. 
Where are you having your transfer? Are you going for all 3?


----------



## Dusky7

Wow!! That must have been a very frustrating and worrying time! So glad the other is much smaller, mine is 2cm and he only got to 4cm with hormones so fingers crossed.

With our first 4 cycles we had two back in, the last have been SET, definitely want 2 but tbh am a little tempted with 3, though I really don’t think we will.

I haven’t read back yet 😬 where are you will your cycle?


----------



## Pritamin

Hi all, I tested this morning and it’s bright white BFN - no surprise there really.
I already stopped my progesterone yesterday so I will give a call to my clinic and discuss how they can help us with blood tests and scans for our donor egg IVF which we will do in the Czech Republic.

SSD - good luck for your cycle! This part of the process is my favourite. Still full of hopes and optimism. I hope this is your cycle.

desperatelady - I hope you have at least one sticky one in there. When is your otd? Must be sometime this week. Keeping my fingers crossed.

hey there Dusky - nice to see you here too even though I wish we’d never have to see each other on subsequent forums as it means we’re still in this rollercoaster.
Good luck with your FET, I’m keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Desperatelady30

Pritamin - I'm so sorry, hopefully things will work out for you next time.

My OTD is the 20th but I think I'll test on the 18th as that will be 10dpt.


Dusky - I had 3 frozen embryos transfered on the 8th. It's my 2nd transfer, I had 2 frozen embryos transfered in January 20 but neither stuck. Hopefully at least one of these will!


----------



## Dusky7

Ptitamin, hi lovely, so sorry for your BFN x wishing you so much luck for DE, I know it’s a big change but everything is crossed that it will mean this is your time. I know a lot of people that have had their miracles with DE xx

desperatelady, 🤞 for the 18th for you, not long now.

having a scan at lunchtime to see if my lining is playing ball this time and I can start buserelin and estrogen 🙏 x


----------



## Desperatelady30

Time is going so slowly! The 2ww seems to take for ever! 😩

How did your scan go Dusky?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi Dusky, I think we could have a similar timeline! Though you will likely fall a little ahead with mine being a fresh one.

desperatelady, hope your 2ww starts to speed up … the waiting is the absolute worst part.

Pritamin, so sorry to see you got your BFN. 

I had a scan today and all was well; just waiting for a call tomorrow to confirm I’m covid free and then start stimms on Fri. Short protocol is new to me so it feels weird to start stimms before the suppressant injections but I’m glad it’s a faster journey (as long as it works!)


----------



## Dusky7

Desperatelady, one day closer! It is definitely the most excruciating part of this whole thing.

Sarahsuperdork, so exciting to actually get going. Looking forward to cycling with you.

My scan was good  Lining 3.5mm so did first injection yesterday, about to do second one and start estrogen tablets today. Feels really different this time,this has been such a long time coming since the freeze all. DH seems very disinterested in the whole thing too 🤷‍♀️anyway 🤞 x


----------



## 8868dee

Hwy i just popped on to say thanks to everyone and good luck with your cycles x 

pritamin: i am so sorry if was a bfn love x take care of yourself xx 😘


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks lovely x posted them yesterday btw, thinking of you lots xx


----------



## Dusky7

Day for of injections, and the night sweats, headaches and spots are in full flow 🙃


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I did my first stimms last night, ok so far! Found out I don’t have the drug I need to start on Wed though, need to call my clinic first thing Mon and get them to rush it out 😩 no part of this is ever simple!


----------



## Dusky7

Glad you’re feeling ok on Stimms 👍🏻 How frustrating, this process certainly can’t be described as simple cannot 😬😆 Oh to just do the deed and get pregnant 🙄🤷‍♀️😂 

hope everyone is having a good weekend, certainly a hot one! My meds are making me feel sick in the avos, fun fun!


----------



## Desperatelady30

DH and I decided we would test this morning. I was so anxious and excited that I haven't actually slept at all! I gave in at 4am and tested and there is a very faint 2nd line! I'm pretty convinced it's a positive but DH isn't so sure. The pharmacy only had really cheap cassette tests so we are going to try and find another pharmacy today where we can buy a brand we recognise (we are still in Cyprus). I'm trying hard not to get excited but this is the closest we've had so far to a positive! I've contacted my clinic to arrange a blood test, my OTD is Tuesday.
My insides feel like they are all over the place at the moment, there's lots of rumbling going on and a couple of hours after I eat I have bad cramps followed by diarrhea (sorry tmi!). I've also got heart burn. Hopefully these are all good signs!


----------



## Dusky7

Fantastic news!! Did you manage to find some more tests? X


----------



## Desperatelady30

I did, I found an early detector one which I did this morning but it was still really faint. My diarrhea seems to be worse this morning too, and I'm feeling a bit queasy so I've contacted my clinic and hopefully I'll be going in later for a beta and I think they are going to check my hormone levels incase all the meds are causing my dodgy stomach.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Dusky7

Every thing is very crossed for you.

I am just off for acupuncture in a bit, scan a week today x


----------



## Mudra85

Hi all,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet lately. Been rather anxious about my upcoming transfer (probably not helped by the progynova I'm currently taking) so have just been taking some time to try and calm my mind as much as possible. I hope everyone's doing OK and is managing to stay relatively cool in the hot weather.

SSD - Thank you for the luck! Good luck to you too! How're you finding the stims?

Dee - How are you? Do you know when your review be?

Pritamin - I'm so sorry it was BFN! I hope you have much better luck with your DE cycle!

Desperatelady - It all sounds very promising! Keeping everything crossed that a positive result is confirmed with your blood test tomorrow!!

Dusky - I'm glad you got the OK at your scan! Sorry your meds are making you feel dodgy. How much longer do you have on them?

AFM - I had my baseline scan last Saturday and got the go ahead to start taking progynova, which I've been taking since then. I'm back in for a lining scan followed by a nurse's appointment on Wednesday. If all goes well at that scan then I'll be given the go ahead to start taking progesterone (in the form of pessaries and intramuscular injections) and get my official transfer date. Already dreading the 2WW and pondering whether I'll test early to put myself out of the misery of not knowing, and then I think I'm getting way too ahead of myself!


----------



## Desperatelady30

Dusky - I tried accupuncture for the first time the day before the my transfer and had it just after the transfer too. I didn't think you were supposed to feel the needles go in but I was wrong! 😂 I've still got the bruises! I did find it strangely relaxing though. 

Mudra - the 2ww is torture! I'm in two minds whether it's good to test early or not. With the two tests I've done being so faint and I only tested yesterday and today at 10/11dp5dt, it left us really unsure as to whether it had worked or not. But then it's so hard to think of anything other than testing, if it wasn't for my DH I probably would have been testing 3 times a day from the transfer 🙈. 

AFM- I got my beta results back at 188 so definitely pregnant! I think we are still both in shock after 6 years of trying it's finally happened! I would have like them a little higher but I'm not too worried as long as the next test is double this one.


----------



## Dusky7

Desperatelady  that’s amazing news! I am so happy for you!! I bet you are in wonderful shock! How’s your tum? I have used acupuncture since we started 13 years ago, absolutely love it, always have pre and post transfer and try and have about 5 sessions beforehand too. Not happening this time as she is so busy (and I cancelled my appointments when DH cancelled the cycle), she is squeezing me in tho and doing it on her days off bless her.

Mudra, I am a bit behind you then, had a scan last weds, started DR and estrogen, next scan is Monday, start cyclogest and hopefully FET on the 2nd 🤞 It’s hard not to dread the 2WW even from here isn’t it 😬 be nice to be on the sofa with you tho 🙏🤞 xx


----------



## Mudra85

Huge congrats Desperatelady! Amazing that this is finally happening for you after 6 years!! As Dusky says, you must be in shock, the good kind of shock.

I'm in two minds about testing too. Either I'll be too scared to test early and that'll make me wait until the OTD, or I'll test early to put myself out of my misery before the 2 weeks are up. I've been pregnant once before and I definitely had symptoms with that so I was fairly confident of what the test result would be, but this is my first ever medicated FET so I have no idea whether I'll get any strong symptoms that aren't purely just from the meds I'll be on. I have no idea what to expect. Did you have any symptoms on your 2WW?

Dusky - I think you're only a few days behind me, if that. It'll be nice to have a 2WW buddy! Hope your scan on Monday goes well. Do you know what lining thickness they usually look for at lining check scans? 

I've also been having acupuncture and also really enjoy it. I too didn't expect to feel the needles go in on my first session, but it is very relaxing. I'm trying to get a session in before my FET, which will hopefully be early next week.


----------



## Desperatelady30

Thank you ladies! It's still not sunk in and to make things even more exciting I've just found out I'm going to be an aunty too! My stomach seems to have calmed a lot but I'm not sure if that's just because I ate really bland food yesterday. I feel really bad eating rubbish but it seems to be better for my stomach than fruit and veg at the moment. When I did my first failed fet I was convinced I was pregnant then because I had so many symptoms but it obviously must have just been all the meds. I felt a bit different this time, I think I've been less crampy than last time and then there all the stomach problems. I felt like I did everything better though this time. I'm really over weight but have been steadily losing it for a longer time this time round. I've had a few thyroid issues but it's been under control for the past few months. I tried yoga (although not after FET), I took every bee product going until a few days before the FET. I've been drinking loads more water for a good few months, I cut caffine out ages ago and even stopped having decaf coffee for about a month before coming out. I've also avoided chocolate. So all that has made me feel more healthy and ready. Since the FET I've not had anything cold to eat or drink (which is very hard when it's been 42oc here and DH is still enjoying is icecreams!) and I've kept my feet warm. I'm sure most of these are old wives tales but I thought I had nothing to lose so might as well give them all ago. I was so stressed out about coming out for the FET, we had all the travelling during covid problems, cancelled flight, and we are in the North of Cyprus where there was talk of them stopping uk residents from entering. Once we got here I found the nearest massage place and booked in for pretty much two afternoons of treatments including the accupuncture so that I felt as relaxed as I could be for the transfer. 

It's nice that both of you are so close in the timing of your FET, I'm really keeping everything crossed for the two of you! 

Dusky - I hope your scan goes well!


----------



## Mudra85

Double whammy on the good news front then! That's good that your stomach has calmed down a bit now. Pregnancy symptoms seem impossible to pin point with any accuracy and I know it can be completely different every time. It sounds like you've made loads of positive lifestyle changes in the run up to treatment. I did the same and was very good in the run up to my IVF cycle, but have been more relaxed about what I eat and drink leading up to this FET. Although I generally eat quite healthily anyway. I've cut out the booze for the most part of this year, although I did have a few drinks on holiday last month. I've also been limiting or cutting out caffeine where I can. I've picked up yoga again too, which I find so beneficial for stress relief. I'm just hoping all of these things actually help!

It's so nice to be on similar FET timelines as you and Dusky!


----------



## Dusky7

Ah congrats on the Auntie front too 👍🏻
I think I will be a week behind you Mudra as my FET is probably the 2nd august. We all sound very similar, I do yoga a lot, eat very well (have ibs so have to cut out all the bad stuff anyway, including booze, not had caffeine for years. I don’t think they are all old wives tales IMO, my acupuncturist swears by warm foods, including water and keeping kidneys and feet warm 👍🏻
Who knows, but I do believe it all too, sadly hasn’t helped me on the last 7 goes but obviously the embie wasn’t meant to stick, praying it will this time 🙏


----------



## Mudra85

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to write with an update after my lining scan today. Sonographer said my lining measured 8.1mm and has a tripple layer. She said they want the lining to be at least 8mm, but that some doctors were OK with 7mm. She said that my lining was good, but I'm worried it's a little on the low side as I'm only just over my clinic's threshold. I've been given the go ahead to start progesterone and blood thinning medication tomorrow and am booked in to have my transfer on Tuesday. Nerves have started to kick in a little. 

Dusky - you were pretty spot on with us being about a week a part on our timelines.


----------



## Desperatelady30

Mudra - I could be wrong but I think the progesterone helps to thicken the lining too so it might still get a little thicker yet. Wishing you so much luck for your transfer!

Dusky - I also have IBS, I've read that could possibly be the reason for my very dodgy insides at the moment. I didn't realise pregnancy could have much of an effect on it but then again I suppose everything else does! 
I'm definitely going to be sticking to what I've been doing so far. I've been a bit worried that my feet have felt cold the last couple of days so I went looking for some slippers today but given the high temperatures here they don't seem to be the easiest things to find. 
I will certainly be keeping you and Mudra in my prayers over the next few weeks, I really hope you both get your positive tests.


----------



## dojiejo

Hi everyone, I have been keeping an eye on the thread, debating about joining. I was supposed to starting our next FET with my next period in the next couple of days, however I have finally had a consultation about my c-section defect/niche. My previous clinic was supposed to be refer me December last year, they finally did the referral in May this year. Now I need a saline infused scan to assess the csection scar and if they see the niche, then I am going to have to have it operated on with a combo of hystercopy and laprascopy. I am glad that it is getting looked at properly finally, however I am so upset that it has taken so long for the referral to be sent and that it could have all been all sorted already. My age is really playing on my mind now! So looks like I won't be having another FET anytime soon! Unless my scan is completely fine! I was supposed to have my scan last Friday, but unfortunately had to cancel it as we went to a wedding the weekend before and my DW tested positive so we have been in isolation, lucky they rebooked for this Friday when I am out of isolation. I think the poor doctor took pity on me as I cried down the phone to him on my appointment with him about the delay in my referral!

Desperatelady - Congrats on the BFP. Enjoy the rest of your time in Cyprus.

Mudra - I think with your progestrone, your lining should continue to thicken. So excited for you that your FET will be next Tuesday, good luck.

Dusky - good to see you again, good luck with your transfer around the 2nd!

Sarahsuperdork - I remember you from your previous cycles. Hope the stims are going well, good luck with your journey to extend your family. Hope you managed to sort your medication.

Pritamin and Dee - Thinking of you both, sorry about your cycles. Sending you both strength. I hope your reviews are insightful and come up with a good plan.

Hope the heat is manageable for everyone.


----------



## Dusky7

What a nightmare Doj! As you say good to finally get it sorted though, hope it all goes really smoothly and you are back on the FET track soon x 

Mudra, lining sounds good to me, my clinic wants min of 8mm, I had 7.6 at scan with DD and we went ahead (used to have min of 7 years ago) and it was all grand. Have had 11.something and I thought that would make all the difference but sadly not. The cyclogeat will thicken it up leading up to Tuesday 👍🏻

IBS is awful isn’t it Desperatelady, mine certainly played up in pregnancy. How are you feeling otherwise? Xx


----------



## Mudra85

Morning all! Hope you're all doing OK.

Thanks @Desperatelady30 , really hoping this FET works! Did you manage to find some warm slippers? Can't imagine they're the easiest things to find in this heat! 🥵

Thank you @dojiejo , I'm a mixture of excited and nervous about Tuesday! I almost can't believe that it's actually happening in a few days time. That's good that they're finally taking proper steps to investigate your c-section scar niche. If they do end up doing a hysteroscopy and laparoscopy then would they potentially remove scar tissue from the area if they found some which they thought might be problematic? I can't believe that it took that long to refer you. It sounds like someone at your previous clinic has either sat on it or they forgot to do it. Must be so frustrating when if they'd referred you earlier it could have all been dealt with by now! I hope your DW is OK after having covid and that your scan tomorrow goes as well as can be!

Thanks for the reassurance @Dusky7 . It's pretty impossible to predict what will make a transfer successful! I think I need to invest in a crystal ball😆 

@Desperatelady30 and @dojiejo , I hope my lining does increase a little over the next few days, but I've heard differing things about what happens to the lining after starting progesterone. Some say the lining increases whilst others say it compacts. Whatever my lining decides to do, I just hope it's enough for our embryo to stick🙏 

AFM - I started my progesterone today. I'm taking utrogestan pessaries 3 times a day and crinone gel 2 times per day, plus the progynova that I was already taking to build up my lining. I naively thought the pessary applicators would be pretty self-explanatory, so there was some confusion this morning with doing the first ones. That'll teach me to read the instructions next time! 😂 DH also did my first progesterone in oil intramuscular shot this morning and despite the very long needles I was pleasantly surprised that it was pretty painless. My bum did feel a little numb afterwards though. I'll also have to inject blood thinning medication every day, which apparently a lot of patients find worse than the IM injections, so we'll see how I get on with those.


----------



## Dusky7

Not sure if it’s my phone or if no one has written for 3 days… (sometimes mine doesn’t update for some reason). 

Hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend. I have my scan tomorrow, 🤞 I am ready for transfer on the 2nd… having acupuncture too.

anyone know if there is a problem with diaries? I havetried to write in mine and it doesn’t work, and can’t get a response from anyone on here? Xx


----------



## Ellsie583

Hello everyone,

I hope you all are doing well.

I am fairly new to fertility (Since March 2021) and sadly all the ups and downs that comes with it, so please bear with me.

I have been reading about all your different stages of where you are up to on the tww and situations. What amazing ladies you are!

FF has helped me so much. It is nice to write to people who are in the same boat and can understand/relate, also I don’t feel so alone.

Dusky7-best of luck on your transfer on the 2nd. Acupuncture sounds fab too. I have never tried it, but heard great reports.

Mudra85-best of luck with you FET.

Desperatelady- massive congratulations on your BFP.

Sarahsuperdork and Dojiejo send you both positive thoughts!

Sending much love and strength to everyone.

I would like to hop on board if that’s ok.
Like I said, this is new to me, so my apologies in advance if I get any abbreviations incorrect.

I am 2dp5dt and transferred two embryos. (both 5AA-the transfer was on Fridsy
This is our first IVF, completed with ICSI.

I haven’t really felt any major symptoms, perhaps small period like cramps / twinges on the night of the transfer, but nothing that jumps out. (I am also continuing to take Crinone twice a day)
Hoping this is normal at this stage.
Just trying my best not to analyze every little thing. Easier said than done.

xx


----------



## Dusky7

Ellsie, welcome!! Of course you can jump on board with us. Congrats on being PUPO, 2 5AA sounds fantastic, have everything crossed for you. Definitely so hard not to analyse every little thing, 2ww feels more like 2 months doesn’t it 😬 When is test day?


----------



## Mudra85

Evening ladies. Hope you're all doing well and have had a nice weekend! 

@Dusky7 I think it's been fairly quiet on here the last couple of days. I also sometimes struggle with getting the updates too. Hope your scan goes well tomorrow! Afraid I don't know anything about diaries as I've never done one. Hopefully someone can point you in the right direction soon!

Welcome @Ellsie583! Congrats on your transfer and I hope the 2WW isn't too painful. It must be so hard not to analyse everything. Sounds like you have 2 top grade embryos on board. Did you have a fresh or a frozen transfer? Very best of luck for a positive outcome! I'm also on the crinone. I think I hate crinone even more than the injections!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Evening all, finally getting some time to catch up with where everyone is at.

@Ellsie583 welcome to the party! Wishing you luck through your 2ww ... your embryos sound like great quality, hoping you can take some time to relax over the next couple of weeks while they settle in.

@Dusky7 how are you? How is the acupuncture? I had it once during a FET cycle but we never made it to transfer so I am none the wiser as to whether or not it would have made a difference. I definitely enjoyed it, though, much more relaxing than I'd expected it to be.

@Mudra85 hope the progesterone shots are ok ... I remember having those (also for a FET) and I found they gave me a lumpy bum for ages  massaging the area afterwards helped, as did warming the vial first because it's usually in oil.

@dojiejo hello! Hope you are doing ok! Did you have a scan this week?

@Desperatelady30 HUGE congratulations on your BFP! I have IBS as well so I feel your pain. Being pregnant was the only time it never bothered me; apparently it can go either way, some people find it makes their symptoms worse and others find it 'cures' them for 9 months (fingers crossed for the latter for you).

AFM I had a 7 day stimms scan on Fri, 8 follicles all growing nicely and a similar size. It probably doesn't help to compare (and I'm trying not to!) but they're smaller than my previous cycles, though closer in size so that's probably better. It's difficult not to over analyse and to just trust in the process. I have another scan tomorrow morning, with EC probably on Wed. I've only ever done long protocol before so this short protocol feels like it's come around quickly. I finished work today for a fortnight so I can chill a bit ... well as much as you can when your ovaries are the size of tennis balls


----------



## Ellsie583

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone! 😊

@Dusky7 Yes, it certainly does. Concerning the test date, I am booked in for 1st Aug for a blood test. I think we will most likely do a home pregnancy test prior to that. My anxiety levels will be through the roof waiting on that. 

@Mudra85 I had a fresh transfer. I had 13 follicles in total, but they retrieved 6 eggs, which I was a bit deflated by. (It sounds like my right side is more dominant vs the left)
5 fertilized, 1 degenerated and the remaining two we have frozen.

I wasn’t responding too well on the stims medication. 
There was a bit of a slow start on my follicle growth.
I was on Gonal-F, which they increased mid-way and also added Pergoveris to my medication plan. 
I am also not a fan of the crinone either. 
The pergoveris injection seemed to sting a bit more too.
Could just be me though. 

I’m still taking it all in really how much can be achieved in 3 weeks. 
The clinic has been our second home with going back for blood tests/scans every other day, prior to the EC. It weirdly became ‘the norm’.
Just trying to relax and what will be, will be. 😊


----------



## Dusky7

Mudra, thanks hon, scan was good, though 45 mins late (I am still here waiting to see someone… 75 mins later). Lining is 8.2mm, not the thickest it’s been but it will grow before FET of course. Have to wait for a phone call to confirm but it should be Monday for transfer.

Sarahsuperdork, I love acupuncture, who knows if it makes a difference but it is very relaxing. I know it definitely helps my IBS so pray it does something for my womb too 🤞

Ellsie, I hope the 1st comes round quickly for you 😬 everything is crossed x


----------



## roboloid

Hi all - been awhile since I was on this forum, but we're cycling again after a long break (COVID, plus some pointless medical messing about). I turned 40 a couple of months ago so I'm deeply aware that we're running out of time and the odds are stacked against us. I'm currently on stimulation day 9 and its all going a bit slow - our last round was much better than this one, but trying to stay positive. Every cycle is different but up til now we had been improving with each round, so a bit disheartening to not be continuing that trend. But in any case all is not lost - I have 5 decent looking follicles and then a cluster of slow coaches, so hoping a couple of those get a wriggle on and catch up. The clock is ticking though as I have short cycles so we might have to trigger tomorrow regardless, but hoping bloods show whatever it is they need to show to mean a couple more days of stimming - clinic is going to ring later to confirm the plan, but EC is going to be either Thurs or Fri. Its never easy, no matter how many times we put ourselves through this - hope you're all hanging in there!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Dusky7 glad you’re enjoying the acupuncture. I think we could end up having transfer the same day if I have a day 5.

@roboloid hi, welcome and good luck! Have you had a call yet to confirm where you’re at? It’s hard not to compare to previous cycles, I’ve been doing the same thing even though I’ve told myself how unhelpful it is … I am definitely slower to stimm this time.

I am good to go for EC on Wed. I trigger tonight, very exciting. It feels like it’s come around much faster … the difference between long and short protocol is huge. Covid restrictions mean I have to go alone which is a bit daunting but at least I’m only in 45 mins before my theatre time instead of having to arrive for 7am and wait around several hours like previous cycles. Swings and roundabouts!


----------



## Mudra85

@sarahsuperdork - Husband has been doing the progesterone in oil shots. He's only done 2 so far and I think it's fair to say that he's still perfecting his technique haha. The first shot was spot on, hardly felt it, but the second one I felt. It definitely gives me a bit of a sore/dead bum afterwards, although I must say the blood thinner injections I'm also doing are more painful as the needles are a tad on the blunt side. I even let out a little 'Ouch!' after the one I did this evening. I've been warming the oil in my hands before injecting and frequently wander around the house rubbing my backside lol.
It sounds like your follicles are all growing nicely and evenly. Good luck with your trigger tonight! It's amazing how quickly the time flies. It'll be so nice to have two weeks to just chill away from work too! Do you have any plans for it, or will you just enjoy having some downtime? 

@Ellsie583 the attrition rate at each stage of the process is torture, but amazing you have those two embryos on board and a further 2 banked for now! Let's hope they're making themselves nice and comfy in there. Crinone is just yuck, but I guess needs must.

@Dusky7 Great that your scan went well, although not so great that you had to wait so long! Hopefully you didn't have to wait too much longer. Has your transfer been confirmed for Monday? 

Hi @roboloid good luck for you EC towards the end of this week! Hoping your slow growers catch up. I had some stragglers and some definitely caught up by EC. It's definitely not easy! I hope you're also hanging in there.

AFM - I have my FET tomorrow. Not sure how I feel about it. Hoping it all goes without a hitch. There's a vague anxiety going on in the background of my brain about it all. I'll be glad when it's done and we're home, and then onto the next thing to obsess over - the 2WW!


----------



## dojiejo

Mudra - Thinking of you for your FET tomorrow. Hope all goes to plan. Fingers crossed. I hope the progesterone injections aren't to painful. 

Ellsie - Welcome. I hope the 2ww is going well for you and not causing to much anxiety! 

Sarahsuperdork - Your cycle seems to have flown. Good luck with your egg collection of Wednesday. It is difficult having to go at it all alone with the current COVID restrictions. I will be thinking of you, everything crossed. Hope you are managing to chill with a couple of tennis balls in your abdomen! 


Dusky - I am with you in regards to acupuncture, I find it so relaxing and find my sessions are a little bit of time to reset. I'm glad your scan went well, good luck with your transfer next Monday.

Roboloid - Welcome. Fingers crossed for your stims. I hope your smaller follicles catch up as well. Good luck for your egg collection towards the end of the week. 

AFM - My scan was cancelled as my period arrived the day before (though I did tell the person over the phone when they made the appointment that my period was going to arrive any day before Friday. Currently awaiting the next appointment date for the scan. I had an appointment with my consultant, who had the results from my NK cells. My results were 21% (should be below 15%) and dropped to 10% with intralipids - so he has suggested we have intralipids before transfer, at a positive pregnancy test and 4 weeks later. Also my T helper cytokine ratio was also increased at 47 (when it should be below 30) so he will also add steroids to my protocol. I was hoping that everything would come back normal as I don't know how I feel completely about the whole immune treatment, as there is very little evidence and I can't see how intralipid would actual work. I do trust my consultant and he hasn't pushed the whole immune thing, at least by treating, we can say we have tried everything.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@dojiejo I don't really know anything about immunes but I hope the new protocol works for you. Hope you get your scan done soon so you can work out your next steps. It definitely feels like it's flown for me - it's only two weeks since my period arrived so to be ready to trigger feels a bit surreal. The covid restrictions are tough but we have the (fortunate) complication of having children already, and childcare is an issue for us, so it does mean we have an 'excuse' not to scrabble around trying to find someone to have them so we can go together.

@Mudra85 my clinic have advised with their covid guidelines I have to isolate until the day after ET so that will take up some time ... we have to move house soon (not the best timing!) so I might get some boxes packed and make myself useful (minus any heavy lifting). Wishing you lots of luck tomorrow for your ET.


----------



## roboloid

Thanks for the warm welcome all. So good to connect with other people who are going through the same thing.

@sarahsuperdork Wishing you all the luck in the world for your EC tomorrow - definitely daunting that you can't have someone with you! Best to be safe though I guess, so sounds like your clinic are on it.

@Mudra85 So hard not to worry isn't it? Here's hoping your FET goes off without a hitch and the TWW sails by (I mean, we all know it won't, but it would be nice wouldn't it?)

@dojiejo Your protocol sounds very complicated, I know nothing about immunes but I know people do have good success with it so hopefully you'll see some improvements soon. 

Thankfully my blood results yesterday showed that we have a bit of breathing room so can continue stimming for now, giving those stragglers a bit more opportunity to grow. Need to schedule a scan for tomorrow, but I think whatever the results of that we'll be going for EC on Friday. Hopefully we can get a good crop, but I almost definitely won't be able to match my best result (12 eggs at collection - first round we got 3!), think we'll be in the 5-6 region, which isn't too bad considering.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

4 eggs for us today! I have to admit feeling a little deflated ... it's our third collection and I had 11 eggs both times before. I'm 'only' 35 and had 8 evenly-sized follicles, so I was expecting a few more to be honest. Crossing fingers and toes that they were all mature. I know "it only takes one" and it's "quality not quantity" but it would have been nice to have had more to choose from!


----------



## roboloid

Well done @sarahsuperdork - EC is never fun. As you say, it is quality rather than quantity (although both would be nice!), and 4 is still a good number. Rest up, and try not to worry too much.

I had my final scan this morning, follicles looking vaguely decent, some of my stragglers seem to have made some progress. We're heading in for EC on Friday - have to take my trigger at half midnight tonight, fun! I'm very much in the same area as you I think @sarahsuperdork - this will be my 4th collection, and my last 2 rounds we managed 12 eggs, but this time if we get 8 I'll be thrilled, and happy if we get 5 - and yes, keep repeating the quality over quantity mantra no matter what the outcome!


----------



## Dusky7

Sorry I’ve not read back yet. Had scan today and all good, lining 10mm Taking HCG tonight at 9pm, but we are out at the theatre, anyone got any tips… it won’t be in the interval time either 😬🙄 Nurse said just do it whilst in my seat, but I think I need a bit more light than that 😬


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Dusky7 I would excuse yourself and do it in the bathroom, it took me a full 5 mins to mix mine (I needed two powders) and get all the air out it before I could use it. I definitely couldn't have done it in a theatre!


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hello everyone I’ve just had the call to say 3 of my eggs have fertilised so just waiting to hear if I’m having a 3 or 5 day transfer? Anyone in a similar position? Xxx


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Sarahsuperdoc had my egg collection Wednesday too. Xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Hi @Baby/ies2014, exactly the same position! I had the fertilisation call today and we have 3 as well. The embryologist said my clinic don't do day 3 transfers anymore (or day 3 updates) so we don't get to find out anything about ours until Monday morning ... we are booked in Monday afternoon for a day 5 transfer.


----------



## Dusky7

I will be a bit behind you ladies, have three Frosties and transfer is Wednesday. HCG jab went well last night, did it just at the end of the interval 👍🏻 x


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hello @Dusky7 looks like we will all be in the 2ww together. I am not testing early I want to be in my pregnancy bubble aslong as possible lol. Wishing you all the luck. @sarahsuperdork im
Hoping for a 5 day to be honest. Not feeling very hopeful mind. This cycle is with my new partner and throughout us trying we realized my amh is on the low side especially for my age at 32. I was getting 15 eggs retrieved when I had Ivf 7 years ago so quite a bit of a drop xxx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Glad it went well @Dusky7!

Similar for me @Baby/ies2014, what was your AMH? I’m 35 and only 5 years ago I was getting 11 eggs so having 4 this time was a bit of a surprise. I responded well again this time so there must just not have been eggs in the follicles 😕 I don’t mind day 3 or 5 (I have two children, one of each!) but it worries me that day 3 isn’t even an option at my clinic now.


----------



## roboloid

Just a quick update, egg collection all done - we got 10 which I was very surprised by! Now to wait and see how good they are, but for now all is good. Hope you're all keeping positive!


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi Sarah my amh is 9 so lower end of normal —
Ovarian reserve AMH (pmol/L)
Very low <3
Low 3 – 8
Satisfactory 9 – 25
Optimal 26 – 40
High >40

what’s yours? Mine was also 19 when I was 23 so it’s always been a bit on the low side for my age. What day embryos were your children that you have now? 
congratulation @ #roboloid let us know your news tomorrow!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@roboloid great news, wishing you a good rest tonight and fingers crossed for your call tomorrow.

@Baby/ies2014 I think mine is 11. I always thought my AMH was ok but the consultant said it hadn’t changed much since my last tx 5 years ago when it was 12.5 but I’ve since found out 11 is low end of average for my age. My son was a day 5, my daughter a day 3. So I was a bit worried to find out we don’t get to hear anything on day 3. What if there’s nothing left to transfer on Mon? I suppose you have to trust them - they know what they’re doing!


----------



## roboloid

Had "the call" this morning - 7 of our 10 eggs fertilised overnight. Tentatively booked in for a 3 day transfer on Monday, but will see if we can push to 5.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

That’s a good number at #roboloid congratulations.

I also had a call this morning to say 2 out of 3 of my embryos are growing normally, the other one is a bit behind. Because 2 out of 3 are growing better theoretically I imagine they could have put those 2 back in today but they have gone against risking multiple births where as when I was going through this years ago it was our choice. Anyway so we are going for Monday at 2pm and I’m praying for good grades so that we can freeze one too.
Still in so much pain after egg collection that I’ve had to go sick.
#@sarahsuperdork what was the reason you couldn’t catch naturally, do you think low amh is a factor? It’s baffling because we are still producing eggs every month? And it’s only when it comes to Ivf that I thought would be a factor because we don’t have as many eggs to chose from then?


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@roboloid that’s great news!

@Baby/ies2014 I have a wife, not a husband … so we won’t ever catch naturally  but I also have endo, and one tube after having fluid in the other so it was removed before our first cycle. I have a lot of the the hallmarks of PCOS (and it runs in my family) but not the high egg count unfortunately! We are also booked in for Mon afternoon, I wish I knew how they were getting on.


----------



## roboloid

Good luck to everyone waiting to hear or transferring today! Sending out positive vibes. 

Just heard from my clinic, and we really seem to have improved egg quality this time around which I'm hugely pleased with - we've struggled with embryo quality in previous rounds (and in fact froze our best ever embryo in our last cycle rather than transfer). From this EC we have 3 high quality embryos, 2 more at the right stage but showing a bit of fragmentation, and 2 still developing but slower. We're now booked in for a 5 day transfer on Weds (all other transfers have been "3 day throw some sub-standard embryos in and see if anything sticks" affairs). This is the best result we've ever had - one step at a time of course, but is giving my 40 year old bones some hope


----------



## sarahsuperdork

That’s great news @roboloid! Did you do anything differently this time? I feel like mostly it’s about the luck of the draw and that’s the hardest thing to deal with, not being able to make your chances better.

Our 3 are still going strong this morning, huge relief. One is a fully expanded blast, one should be by transfer this afternoon (and looks slightly better quality) and the third is a little slower but still good. Transfer is this afternoon, of whichever of the first two looks the best at 2pm! It feels like they’re better quality than our last round, where we had a day 3.


----------



## roboloid

Oh that's great news @sarahsuperdork ! Quality is the most important factor so I'm glad you've seen an improvement too. I took a long break from our previous round - mostly COVID related but also some minor investigations into my endo and a potential blocked tube (it came to nothing, the consultant I saw was a prick and didn't listen to me - fixated on removing an ovarian cyst which is causing no problems, so I sacked him off. I'm hoping I don't regret this decision!), so I took some time to get in better health. I wasn't particularly over weight, but I did lose some and do more running etc. I also took more supplements, although whether they've done anything or not I can't really say. I also haven't drunk any alcohol in 8 months. But yeah, I think its mostly luck to be honest. Hope your transfer goes well and isn't too uncomfortable.


----------



## roboloid

I did drink a lot more water though - I'm terrible for drinking water usually.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hello all, 
Sorry Sarah that was very ignorant for me to assume! Wishing you all the luck for your transfer at 2pm. Mine is also 2pm I’m waiting patiently now to be taken down. I don’t know how mine have done today will find out now. Praying their good grades. Roboid fantastic news on all your embryos! It must be such a relief to know you’ve got a good few going in the right direction.
Update you all later ❤❤


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Girls I’m gutted one embryo grade b/c other one they couldn’t grade, so they put the two in because it wouldn’t have been good enough to freeze. Can’t help feeling negative already. The bubble has really and truly popped. How did your transfer go Sarah xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I didn’t ask for the grading, tbh I forgot about it but now I’m thinking I don’t know if I need to know anyway - my son was a 3BB so not ‘top grade’ and my daughter they transferred at day 3 because they didn’t think the embryo would even make it to blast! They said it’s a “very nice” one, though, so I’ll take that. I have one frozen today, the third they are checking again tomorrow and freezing if it’s caught up.

@Baby/ies2014 I genuinely believe it’s the luck of the draw so try to relax over the next week or two while one (or both!) settle in.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Thanks Sarah, great news on your embryos, please let me know your getting on in this two week wait! Me and my son are going to Spain on the 17th to see my dad who lives there so at least if it’s not good news il be able to spend quality time with my son and dad in the son with a few wines. Though that probably doesn’t help egg quality 🤦‍♀️. My clinic have said that they will work off the October period if this one doesn’t work for egg collection in January. Just feels so long away when you think of it. I had a scratch this time too as I become successful with my last scratch so hopefully even if the embryos are not great they have the best possible environment to implant in.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I found I’m not really missing alcohol this time; I drank more than I should have done during the first lockdown last year. I cut back to lose weight and then cut it completely from April this year to give me 3 months clear before cycling. I thought I’d miss it loads but alcohol free beer seems to do the trick … there’s no substitute for a large glass of red, though!

I’m feeling ok this morning, though I am guessing I will slowly be driven crazy as the week goes on. I need to call my clinic today to see if they want me in for a blood hCG or whether they just want me to test at home (I’ve had my treatment at a satellite unit, so the clinic running my cycle don’t do EC/ET, I have that done somewhere else and then tell them how it went!).


----------



## Mudra85

Hi ladies,

How is everyone doing?

Sorry for taking a little while to reply! I had my transfer last Tuesday. The procedure went very smoothly and we were told that the embryo survived the thaw 100%, so we were very pleased with that. However, a couple of hours later I had a sudden onset of chills, very bad dizziness and felt like I was coming down with a fever (although no actual fever when I checked my temperature). I also had pretty bad muscle muscle soreness/aches where I've been doing my IM progesterone injections. That lasted a couple of hours until I took the voltarol the clinic said to take 6 hours after the transfer. That night I managed to get a good night's sleep and felt much better in the morning although I still a little dodgy. I did a covid test the day after transfer and it was clear, and given how quickly I got symptoms and they disappeared I'm pretty confident this was my body reacting to the embryo. I also had a bit of a sore throat for about 3 days after the transfer. All very weird, and I hope not a sign of my body rejecting the embryo. I'm now 7dp6dt and slowly going crazy in the TWW, trying to work out whether the symptoms I've had are down to all the progesterone I'm taking or a potential pregnancy. I'm back at work now and am trying to hold out until the weekend to test because I know I won't be able to work if it's a negative.

@dojiejo the progesterone injections haven't been too bad surprisingly. However, the blood thinning injections, which are much smaller needles, are blunt stingy little things! It sounds like the clinic are trying to cover all bases before your next FET, which is good, but I completely understand your reservations about immune treatment.

@sarahsuperdork that's interesting you have to self-isolate after a transfer, but it does make sense. It's definitely not a good time to be catching any nasties! Sorry to hear that you didn't get as many eggs as you had hoped for. It just makes the waiting for results even harder when you get one disappointing result. I've read that women who get lots of eggs often end up get the same number of blastocysts as those who get fewer eggs, so hopefully this will be the case for you. That of course won't stop you worrying. I hope you had some good news yesterday!

@roboloid I've found it impossible not to worry like hell at every step of the process. Haha the TWW definitely isn't sailing by but it'd be so good if it did. I hope your EC went well!

@Dusky7 I hope your EC went well and that your transfer tomorrow goes smoothly!

@Baby/ies2014 Hope everything goes well with your transfer!


----------



## Dusky7

Sorry, I’ve been super rubbish and still haven’t caught up 😬

Have transfer at 12.30 tomorrow… 🙏 my Frosties thaw ok 🤞🤞 

Hope everyone is ok, will catch up properly soon, will have a lot of time on my hands 🤞 xx


----------



## roboloid

Hope everyone is hanging in there - I'm getting a bit nervous about our transfer this afternoon. Haven't had an update since Monday and last time there was fluid in my uterus so we couldn't transfer anything....But we'll see what happens this time, stressing isn't going to help anything afterall. Just out of interest, what dose of progesterone is everyone on? I have short cycles and I worry it doesn't give the embryo much time to do what it needs to do, and in all my previous rounds I've had breakthrough bleeding prior to test date - or is this just what happens when its failed, your period tries to start regardless of the progesterone?


----------



## roboloid

I realise I just said that stressing isn't going to help anything, and then immediately launched into another stress point! IVF is HARD.


----------



## Dusky7

Good luck Roboloid, I am just about to go in to theatre. Will be nice to be on the 2ww sofa with you. I don’t know what strength they are but I take 4 progesterone a day xx


----------



## Dusky7

2 embies onboard  That was the quickest transfer ever! 20 mins, normally I’m about 45 as have retroverted uterus and always struggle. I hope he did it right 😬🤞🙏 xx


----------



## roboloid

That's excellent news @Dusky7 - glad it was quick n easy. I've been totally useless today, just fretting over stuff - wish my transfer wasn't so late in the day, feel like I'm just hanging around waiting. Anyway will be done soon enough - well done on yours and lets smash this TWW!


----------



## Dusky7

What time is yours? Praying it goes quickly… who am I kidding!!? 😆🤪


----------



## roboloid

All done so officially in the TWW. One embryo put back, a 3bb - possibly a couple to freeze but need to wait and see what they do over the next 24hrs.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@roboloid on my failed FET, I started to spot 5dpt and full flow 6dpt. My period started regardless of the progesterone and it was just because it hadn’t worked. I had a mostly regular 28-29 day cycle at the time. Glad your transfer went ok. My 7 year old was a 3BB once upon a time.

@Dusky7 welcome to the 2ww, glad your transfer went well too!

I ended up asking the embryologist what grade our transferred embryo is and it’s a 4BB. We have a 4AB and another 4BB frozen. Absolutely over the moon they were good enough to freeze; we hope this will work but at least if it doesn’t, we have back up we didn’t expect.


----------



## roboloid

@sarahsuperdork those sound like some good embryos, well done!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for our other embryos, would feel much better knowing we have some frozen. 

I'm not going to lie, I was a bit deflated when the embryologist said it was a 3bb, I had hoped for better. But that said, it's still the highest quality one we've ever transferred, so that's something.


----------



## dojiejo

Wow, so many transfers in the last few days. Good luck everyone. 

@sarahsuperdork sorry you felt deflated with your egg collection initially. It sounds like you have had good quality! Fingers crossed you have your golden egg in there. Hope you are taking it easier after. your transfer. So glad you managed to get another 2 to freeze as well. 

@roboloid IVF is so hard and emotional. Sending you strength. So exciting to be in your 2ww. good luck, fingers crossed you get a couple to freeze as well. 

@Dusky7 yeah to getting to embryo transfer and having 2 embies onboard, it has been a long road to get here. I have everything crossed for you. 

@Baby/ies2014 Sorry you were disappointed with with your grading. I have heard lots of success stories with people getting pregnant with what was considered lower grade embryos. 

@Mudra85 So excited that you thaw went well and you could go ahead with transfer. Not long till test day. Everything crossed for you. 

AFM - After 2 scans being cancelled with my NHS hospital, the next time they could book me was for the end of September. Fortunately we managed to get our fertility clinic to do the scan for us, unfortunately it is not great news. I have a definite c-section niche further complicated by there being a hole in the c-section scar so there is communication between my uterus and around the outside my uterus. It is a massive blow. It needs to be operated on, so we need to wait for my NHS appointment to make a plan and then be placed on the waiting list. I am so angry/upset/deflated/devastated. The only one positive out of everything is that if I had gotten pregnant I would have been very high risk of uterine rupture due to the hole and how thin my c-section scar is.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Ahh @roboloid it’s hard not to worry and feel deflated when things aren’t as good as you’d hoped, I empathise completely! I haven’t ever had an embryo better than a BB and I have two wonderful children so I’ve always considered BB a good grade. My son was described as “lovely” and this one “very nice” so my clinic are always very complimentary and positive about B grade embryos. It makes me wonder how many AA grades are out there.

@dojiejo I’m so sorry things haven’t gone to plan for you this time. I hope your op repairs what it needs to and doesn’t take too long to wait for.


----------



## Dusky7

Thank you Doj x So sorry about your scar, really hope they can get you in and fixed ASAP, as you say, lucky in a way x 

Roboloid, I honestly don’t hold much to the headings, I know that probably sounds daft… I have a 5AA and a 4-5BB onboard atm, have had failed cycles with great grades and my DD2 was the last of 17 embies, I can’t remember the grading now but she was left til last and so considered the ‘worst’. They change so quickly it is often really hard to grade them anyway. 

Sarahsuperdork, that’s great to have 2 to freeze, hopefully you won’t need them for ages though 🤞

Mudra, Baby/ies, how is the 2ww treating you?

Really hope everyone is doing ok. 

1 day down for me… am awake at 4am as have terrible diarrhoea (tmi!) presume it’s just the cyclogest, certainly haven’t eaten anything unusual… I did Pre and post acupuncture, have been doing Zita, was feeling quite chilled about it all tbh, way more than usual… not so much anymore 😆


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Good morning everyone sorry I’ve been quiet since my transfer I’ve had my little boy back from his dads since Sunday and have kept myself busy by entertaining him keeping my mind occupied and thanking god every day for him.
Lovely to see some new names comes back.

@Mudra85 completley understand what you mean about testing. In my first 2 cycles I started testing soon after kept getting negatives and then praying for a miracle which happened when I had my fet and actually tested on test day 🙄.
@roboloid im on 200mg PV and PR progesterone twice daily aswell as estrogen tablets twice daily so I’m not expecting to see a hint of a period while im
Taken them. I didn in my previous cycles either only when I was actually pregnant must have been implantation/a scare as happened the day before test day and then a few days later. What are you taking?

@Dusky7 I hear you with the diarrhoea. Having it all the time and trying to hold it in If I’ve just had the progesterone lol.
@dojiejo thinking of you. Hope you’ve got things planned in to take your mind off things. I hate how we are just wishing our lives away waiting for the next time….
@sarahsuperdork how are things with you? Well done with the cutting back on the wine. I’m feeling great since not touching a drop since transfer so much brighter in the mornings and able to do so much more. OH meant to be sticking to it with me but not happening at present.


----------



## Dusky7

I don’t remember it being this bad before… feel really sick too (not reading anything into that, it was only yesterday 😆).

What’s everyone’s OTD? We are told 2 weeks 🙄 so would be 17th… I usually manage to last til day 12, and that will be a Sunday with DH here so spect I’ll do that…


----------



## roboloid

Had a phone call from the clinic - none of our remaining embryos are good enough to freeze. Feels like a massive blow, and also doesn't fill me with confidence about the one they put back yesterday. Feeling pretty defeated - my wife keeps telling me to stay positive but its just so disheartening. I think I just needed today to acknowledge that this is rubbish and then I can move on. Had to take the afternoon off work which is ridiculous but my face kept leaking.... OTD is 15th, will keep hoping I guess.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Aww @roboloid I really understand why I went to thee clinic they told me they would be putting both embryos back in because one was a b/c and the other they couldn’t even grade so they felt satisfied for me to have them both when I asked what would happen if I chose to have either of them froze she told me they are not good enough to freeze. So after the initial shock I’ve realised even the b/c they wouldn’t freeze so what’s the chance of it implanting. Keep going though… expect the worse’hope for the best’
@Dusky7 my opd is the 15th a week Sunday xx


----------



## Dusky7

It is so hard to hear this, but you know that no clinic would put an embryo back if they thought they were ‘no good/no chance of working’. I know it’s easy to say but it’s true. I am going to test on the 15th too, that will be 12dp5dt, 14 really does seem like forever! What are your plans to make the 2ww go quickly…? 😬


----------



## Baby/ies2014

@Dusky7 oh I hope your right. I think I’m just putting it as a right off in my head and secretly I’m gutted. We’ve both got children previously and just bought a house together and really wanted one of our own really to cement our family, even though I’m eternally grateful for my little boy me and his dad split soon after and I miss him terribly when he’s not with me.
I’ve been ok so far I’ve done lots of things with my little boy been nights for 2 nights and have him back in the morning. Next week will be harder I think as I’ve got my long day week in work and it’s not great there plus my little boy will be with his dad for 4 nights. I’ve been a bit worried lately about my partner he hasn’t been through this process before and I don’t know how he is going to deal with a knock back where as I’m used to failing I suppose. He was really emotional when we caught naturally just over a year ago and then had a missed miscarriage. He just couldn’t concept that I was losing it whereas I’ve done so much googling the last 9 years I was pretty confident of the end result. How are you feeling today? What’s your plans for the weekend. It’s looking like a wet one down here xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Morning all,

@roboloid I completely get it. I felt the same way on our second IVF. I had 10 fertilised eggs, we were so happy, then by day 3 there were just 2 left … we had a day 3 transfer, didn’t hold out much hope. The other embryo wasn’t suitable to freeze. And that day 3 became our daughter. They wouldn’t transfer an embryo that had little to no chance - on our second FET, they failed to thaw well and were discarded so I never had a transfer. If clinics do a transfer, you must have what they consider to be a good chance. It’s so hard when you’re in the 2ww and analysing grading, comparing to previous cycles if you’ve had them, comparing to others, worrying about every twinge. But keep going.

@Dusky7 my OTD is Sun 15th (13dpt) but I’ve never got past 7dpt without testing 🙈 I took 2 weeks off work for this cycle so I’m back on Wed … I think I will probably test Mon or Tue (7/8 dpt). I really struggling getting to OTD so I can’t see it happening!

@Baby/ies2014 hope your partner is doing ok too. I think this process is so hard on them as well, particularly at the moment when they aren’t allowed to attend appointments. I was sad my wife couldn’t come for the embryo transfer.

I’m trying (and failing!) not to analyse every twinge. 4dpt today. My Fitbit tracks my body temperature and it went up a degree higher than my normal yesterday … I wish there was a window inside, or a way to speed up the time to know either way.


----------



## Dusky7

The wait is infuriating isn’t it, so hard not to knicker watch and boob check!!

I need to find stuff to do to pass the time,the weather is crappy


----------



## sarahsuperdork

How is everyone getting on? I feel like it's constant knicker watch


----------



## roboloid

Haha yes, total knicker watch and twinge track! My period is due in 2 days, getting to crunch time... But feeling loads better, thanks everyone for your kind words above, I really appreciate everyone sharing their stories, it does really help.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I’ve had a 25/26 day cycle for the last 6 months and I’m on day 28 today so I’m hoping that’s a good sign. I’m thinking of testing tomorrow


----------



## Mudra85

Hi everyone,

Afraid I don't have good news. I have 2 days left of my TWW wait, but I tested early at 8 and 9 days past transfer and got faint but definite lines. I then tested at 10 days past transfer and the lines were fainter. At 11 days past transfer it was a stark white negative. I think that I've probably had a biochemical pregnancy. I did get lots of symptoms initially, but they tapered off around the time I started testing. I'm pretty gutted about it, especially as it was our only PGT tested embryo and this means we have to start from scratch. I'm pleased I tested early so that we know it did implant, but I'm worried about why it didn't develop any further. My progesterone levels were a little low on transfer day, which may have been the the problem. I just hope this is just one of those things and that there's no underlying reason I need to be concerned about for a good embryo failing. I'm continuing with my meds until my OTD. I will also test again on the morning of my OTD, but I'm not expecting anything to change. I'll then call my clinic to inform them of the result and try and get a follow up appointment booked in with my consultant asap to get cracking on round 2.

I hope you're all doing OK! I'll catch up on everyone's posts properly a bit later.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Hi everyone 
Just a quick question? with regards to when our period is due I don’t really know when mine would be? I had to start down regulating on 27th June so would they call the following bleed which I had on 10th July a fake bleed or is it an actual period? From experience though and what I can remember I didn’t bleed until I stopped the meds with my fresh transfers, and then with my fet I luckily had my son. What’s everyone’s experiences with this?
@Mudra85 im so sorry - we put our bodies through so much for months and then to be blown back is so cruel. Hopefully your clinic will be able look into giving extra progesterone next time. Big hugs. Xxx
I’m getting desperate to take a test girls. But I’m too afraid as even in the slightest chance it’s positive I will just think it will be another chemical xxx


----------



## Dusky7

Yup! Have now passed the implantation stage and it is impossible not to constantly think ‘are they still there…?’ I always find the second half way harder than the first x


----------



## Dusky7

Not sure what happened, my reply was to Sarahsuperdork asking how we were all doing, that was the last post I saw, now have seen the others 😬

I am so so sorry Mudra, absolutely devastating, when is OTD? Thinking of you x

baby/ies, I never start when I would normally, meds always change it all for me and I usual bleed around day 5/6 after failed FET x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Mudra85 I’m so sorry to see your update. I’m thinking of you - this process is just awful.

I tested this morning 7dp5dt and BFN. I had a BFP by this point on both my successful cycles, so I think I am probably out …my wife says it’s still too early and it could be a later implanter and I wish I could share her optimism. On failed cycles I did have my period by now so it’s that limbo of BFN but no period. I really felt like it had worked so it’s surprised me.


----------



## roboloid

So sorry to hear that @sarahsuperdork , but it is still early so you're not necessarily out just yet!

I'm on day 24 of a predicted 24 day cycle so I'm bracing myself. Only 5dp5dt so no point testing, but its at this point I fret about the embryo not even having a chance to finish implanting, but I just have to try to have faith.


----------



## Baby/ies2014

@sarahsuperdork really hope things change for you. Obviously I had the transfer same day as you and it’s a 5 day but I’m just too scared to test 😢. I’m so afraid to give my partner bad news too. Xx


----------



## Dusky7

Sarahsuperdork I really hope it is wrong, this whole process is just awful.
Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Dusky7

Have just realised I wrote something really similar to you Roboloid 😬😆 not intentionally.

how is everyone? Time is going so very slowly!! X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I'm back at work tomorrow. I really wanted to have a result before going back but tbh I'm now too scared to test again because I think it will be negative ... and I don't want to see it. Still no period at 8dp5dt, and I would have been due a few days ago based on my 25/26 day cycle as it's been. Or today if going by a 28 day cycle. Previously the progesterone hasn't stopped me from bleeding so I kind of expected if I didn't have my period, it would be a BFP ... but a BFN on a FRER at 7dpt is not a good sign at all. I bought some more tests today so I could test in the morning (9dp5dt) but I am not sure I can cope with bad news, so I may just stick my head in the sand until OTD now. No period, no test, still 'pregnant' is my logic!


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Good morning everyone

@sarahsuperdork thinking of you this morning. I’m also back to work this afternoon. I have told my work colleagues what I’m going through this time. I never have in previous cycles when I was trying for my first I found it much more difficult then then I do now. This time round even though I will be gutted beyond belief I just need to remember I’ve got my little boy and im eternally grateful for him which has allowed me to be a bit more accepting.
At the moment I’m feeling just so nervous about testing as the time is getting nearer and nearer and another part of me wants to test straight away. I’m I’ve got a week in work and then I’m back on annual leave then and going away with my son for 2 weeks which will come at exactly the right time for test day on Sunday.
Anybody else feel like they want to test now or going to wait it out? Xxx


----------



## roboloid

I'm going to try to wait it out til Sunday, but very much thinking about testing now! Still only 7dpt, but I've never made it past 9dpt so I think I'll wait for that at the very least.

I've been working throughout, although I've been utterly useless and it just makes me feel guilty and stressed, so I wouldn't recommend it!


----------



## sarahsuperdork

9dpt for me and BFN … it is pretty much over. Still waiting for AF which is just awful, I wish it would hurry up and be over with.


----------



## Dusky7

I am so so sorry Sarahsuperdork, sending you lots of love and strength xx


----------



## roboloid

So sorry to hear that @sarahsuperdork, its such a terrible feeling isn't it. Be kind to yourself, this whole process is so draining and so cruel, but this isn't the end of the line, you'll get there.


----------



## Dusky7

I really think AF is on her way, I have had 2 pinky/brown mucussy lumps (sorry tmi) this afternoon and pink on tissue when I’ve wiped. I am sure I’m out


----------



## Dusky7

I am so tempted to test… 9dp5dt haven’t had a wee yet, can’t decide!!!


----------



## roboloid

I'm thinking of testing at 9dpt @Dusky7 - that's tomorrow for me. Only thing stopping me is its my wife's 40th birthday party on Saturday and I don't want to be in floods of tears if its a negative result, so I might actually hold out til OTD on Sunday. Maybe.


----------



## Dusky7

I have weed in a cup but still not dipped… it would be accurate now wouldn’t it…?


----------



## Dusky7

I have caved (only the second time I have done it this early…) there is a faint line, but only faint. The last time it was ectopic at almost 8 weeks… I am sure af is on its way. Kind of wish I hadn’t now 🙄


----------



## Mudra85

Hi ladies, 

Just catching up on all your messages.

Thanks for your messages of support. I've been feeling pretty down about it these past few days. I had a lot of hope that this round would work with a tested and good quality blast (it implanted but obviously couldn't continue), especially after the heartache we had last year with having a TMFR. It'll be at least another 4-5 months to get to transfer stage again and that's even if we're able to get a transferable blast (without the gene we don't want to pass on and also chromosomally normal). So much for 2021 being our year after a rubbish 2020. 

@dojiejo that must be so frustrating having to wait until the end of September for your NHS appointment. Hopefully once you have the appointment they'll be able to move quickly on getting you in for surgery. It's another set back that you could do without!

@sarahsuperdork I'm so sorry it's BFN! It really is devastating! Be sure to take care of yourself and allow yourself to work through all the emotions. Sending you a big hug! 

@Dusky7 I'm glad your transfer went well and I hope you've managed to stay relatively sane during the TWW! I think 9dp5dt should be enough to get a test result. Good luck!

@roboloid good luck with testing if you do it tomorrow! 

@Baby/ies2014 Good luck for testing on Sunday! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## roboloid

@Dusky7 - a faint line is a line! I've never even had a hint of a line. Test again tomorrow and see if its got any darker!


----------



## Dusky7

I have always counted the day of transfer as Day 1, but been reading lots that say it is the day after… what do you guys do? X


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Day 1 is the day after transfer, because it’s days ‘past’ transfer you count. So 1dpt is the day after your transfer, 2dpt is two days after … etc. Like EC is day 0 as well.

@Dusky7 a line is a line!! Tentative congratulations, I know it’s nerve wracking but that is a really good sign.

@Mudra85 the time between cycles is frustrating, I hear you. But also take time to grieve this cycle too. I’ve had lots of people say “you have two frozen though right?” and I just want to scream but I haven’t physically lost this little one yet, and even if I had it’s another £2-2.5k for another shot. Money doesn’t grow on trees (sadly)

Thank you all for your good thoughts … still no AF but I think the progesterone must be holding it off.


----------



## Dusky7

No way, how have I not know this for 13 years 🤷‍♀️ Thank you, so I am 8dp5dt … have had some more pink mucous when wiping…


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Could be an implantation bleed @Dusky7? On my failed FET I knew it had gone wrong because it was full flow. Spotting is quite common I think.


----------



## Dusky7

Way too late for implantation sadly, had hoped it may be one coming away (previous BFPs were both twins until 7 & 9 weeks) but it’s too much for that too


----------



## Baby/ies2014

Just got a bfn girls stark white. Don’t even know how to look to the future coz my eggs aren’t going to get any better, just worse. I’ve stopped my medication now. I don’t really see the point in carrying to take them even though the clinic advises too. I just want to get my period now and plan again. @Dusky7 and @roboloid please at least give this group some good news 💙❤💙


----------



## Dusky7

I am so very sorry Baby/ies, i hate this process! There is so much hope, for such a long time and then BAM, gone! Everything is shattered. It is so very hard! No one understands unless they have been through it. Sending you a huge hug. I’m afraid I am 99% sure I am not loving going to be the good news for this thread


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Baby/ies2014 I’m so sorry 😢 this process is so awful and then to end up with it not working, there just aren’t any words. I’m still taking my progesterone even though I feel like there’s no point. Only a few more days until OTD.


----------



## Dusky7

Line was slightly darker this morning but still bleeding. Booked beta at GP and waiting for Doc to call me back later… 😬🤞


----------



## roboloid

Oh that sounds so stressful @Dusky7 , I have all my fingers (and toes) crossed for you!

I'm on extreme knicker watch - I've never made it past 9dp5dt without my period breaking through, so I'm even more paranoid today than usual. I ordered some tests and they've arrived and I've never been in a position where the answer hasn't been obvious so that's nerve wracking too. Its going to be very hard not to test tomorrow, but I don't want to ruin the party if it is bad news.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Fingers crossed @Dusky7 I’m glad you’re able to get a beta done!

@roboloid I so hope it’s good news for you!

Afm I’m 11dp5dt today and still no AF. I’m so confused. I know the cyclogest can hold a period off but on my failed FET I was bleeding by 5dpt … so this is a new one on me.


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks, GP has just called back, it is only 32, at 9dp5dt  I know stranger things have happened but I really don’t feel like they are going to… with the bleeding as well  

Praying for a BFP for you Roboloid 🤞

Sarah, it’s just more torturous waiting isn’t it x


----------



## roboloid

Had a bit of pink when wiping - curse of 9dp5dt continues. It was only tiny but the timing is exactly the same as my other cycles. Feel like it's over, but trying to keep some hope alive. Might test in the morning will see if any more pink appears.


----------



## Dusky7

Thinking of you Roboloid x


----------



## roboloid

More brown and pink this morning. Took a test, not even a hint of a 2nd line. Stark white. It's over for us. Will test again tomorrow because it's OTD, but its done.

Wishing for a miracle for you @Dusky7 and @sarahsuperdork


----------



## Dusky7

I am am so so sorry Roboloid x this journey is just awful. I don’t think I can do it again, we only have one frostie left but I really don’t think I can put myself through it all again. More bleeding for me today.

Sending you lots of love and strength at this painful time. I really hope you manage to still have some fun at the party xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I’m so sorry @roboloid, I’m so sad for you … and @Dusky7 too. Is that all of us now? That’s crazy.

AF arrived for me today so no miracle this time. Feeling grateful to have two frosties to try again but my wife wants to wait a bit. She’s not really been part of this process at all, not being allowed into the hospital with me. I don’t understand why there’s still so many covid restrictions in clinics.


----------



## Dusky7

I am so sorry Sarah. It is so hard not having our partners involved. I was blown away when the day before mine said DH could come in, first time for the last 3 cycles.

lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Dusky7

I did a digital test today, and normal, line is darker and dig says 2-3 weeks, am still bleeding though, sure it can’t work out


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh @Dusky7 I hope it’s still good news for you. It must be so worrying.


----------



## roboloid

We're all rooting for you @Dusky7 !

As for us, we've got 1 frostie and no more prepaid rounds IVF. We're going to take a short break and then do our frozen round. After that we'll have to seriously consider if we need/want/can afford more treatment.


----------



## Dusky7

I don’t know if anyone is still here…

HCG came back at 105 yesterday 12dp5dt, still so low, and am still bleeding… I am so scared and just seem to be waiting for the inevitable.


----------



## soitis1

Hi Dusky7 - I haven't posted but I've been reading up on everyones posts (currently 7dp5dt myself) and just wanted to say that as long as your HCG is over 25 it's a good sign and what matters is the doubling rate at 48 hours so don't lose hope - I think you had 2 embies transferred so it could maybe be that one maybe hasn't worked? I hope it all works out for you and you get the good 2nd BETA test. There's a discussion on here about HCG results etc - it might help (or not) but I've seen some one there with BETAs of your level and they've gone on to have successful pregnancies so might be worth a look? Fingers crossed for you lovely.


----------



## Dusky7

Thank you so much, the 2nd was 105, have just had a third done today. Wishing you lots of luck, when is OTD?


----------



## Dusky7

246 today…


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Dusky7 that sounds really positive! 🤞🤞


----------



## roboloid

Wow @Dusky7 , that's such good news. I still have everything crossed for you, please do keep us updated x


----------



## soitis1

That's great news @Dusky7 - that's more than doubled so everything crossed for you - my OTD is Monday but I'm testing Sunday morning so I don't have to go straight into work afterwards xx


----------



## Dusky7

Thank you so much x I am bleeding like a period still, am so scared x


----------



## soitis1

@Dusky7 - can you call your clinic or the Early Pregnancy unit in the hospital? Maybe one of your levels is low? like the progesterone maybe? I really hope it stops soon - there's nothing worse xx


----------



## Dusky7

I asked nurse to check progesterone and estrogen on Monday, both fine, called clinic on Tuesday and they just said test again in 2 days and call back, left a message for them this morning. Am desperate to go to EPU, to be able to see where it is, I know it’s too early to see much else. Praying that it’s a clot or sub chorionic haemorrhage to do with the other embie and one is fine. But in all honestly I know I’m kidding myself! Feel so sad, and very lonely x


----------



## soitis1

I'm so sorry you're going through this - we just have to hope with everything we have that it will stop and the levels will continue to rise. Hopefully the nurse will get back to you soon xx


----------



## Dusky7

Thank you Soitis1, clinic just called back, 7 week scan 2 weeks tomorrow… 🙏🤞


----------



## soitis1

🤞🤞🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey!

Frustratingly it looks like I can't update my diary. Just thought I'd give a wave to anyone cycling now or soon! I'm a bit late for this thread but too early for the next, typical haha. Just fully recovered from an ectopic at 7wks. Cycling now after my 2nd AF.

We're booked in for a double embryo transfer (own e&s) next Monday with Reprofit (CZ). The last of our frosties. Just started my progesterone for the next 5 days so expecting to be grumpy real soon. Joy! 

Hoping for a very positive 7wk scan @Dusky7 🤞.


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Wishing you luck @Omnomnom:) and @soitis1 with your cycles! We are taking a short break for now I think … I would jump straight back in for Oct/Nov but I think being sensible we should probably wait until the new year. Financially it would make more sense to spend a few months saving again.


----------



## dojiejo

Sorry I haven't been around much. 

Mudra - Really sorry for your BFN. Have you had your follow up appointment? Sorry it will take so long to get back to the transfer stage. I hope that you PGD testing and next cycle gives you lots of normal embryos.

Sarahsuperdork - So sorry for your BFN. It is so hard with not having partners being part of the process. Good luck for when you next cycle. Hope the break helps. 

Roboloid - Sorry you didn't have any embryos to freeze. 

Baby/ies - So. sorry for your BFN. 

Dusky - It must be so stressful with still bleeding, glad the tests are getting darker. I have everything crossed for you. Hope all goes well with your 7 week scan.

Omnomnom - Good luck for your transfer. 

soitis1 - Hope all went well with your test on Monday. 

My appointment is next week to discuss about what needs to happen next and hoepfully time frames. 

Hope everyone is holding up ok after the difficult results and taking some time for self care.


----------



## Dusky7

I can’t update mine either, I paid again, wondering whether it had run out, they say it’s working but it’s not, very odd. 

So sorry to hear of your ectopic, wishing you so much luck for your transfer. 

Hope you’re doing ok Sarah x

Had my scan this morning, they saw a gestational sac and yolk sac but nothing else, she just said it’s too early, but I know it’s not, not with my HCG so low. Almost wish there was nothing there at all… Have to continue as if pregnant, carry on with meds etc… Thank goodness it isn’t ectopic again tho! Have my viability scan at the clinic next Friday…


----------



## Dusky7

Doj, your message has only just come up far… good luck for your appt next week x


----------



## Dusky7

Just heard HCG is now 753, so it is rising quicker than the last time which is really odd…. But still super low and very far from doubling, baffled! Was really expecting maybe only 20/30 increase if not decrease…


----------



## sarahsuperdork

I am crossing everything for you @Dusky7!!


----------



## Omnomnom:)

@Dusky7 - I did the same thing with the diary situ. So disappointing! That's positive news about the hCG . Everything crossed now for the scan!


Thank you for the well wishes, ladies. Flying tomorrow and just received our negative PCR's so all ready to go. Nerves setting in a little but also quite excited. The optimism before the 2ww is so real. Then its 1dp5dt, I notice zero symptoms and I'm like "nope, never mind, clearly not gonna be this time" haha.


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks Sarah, but I really don’t have any hope, it is just stretching out the inevitable. 

Wishing you so much luck Omnomnom happy flying! X


----------



## Dusky7

How are you getting on Omn? 

HCG from today is 1060, was 751 on Friday… so sped up even more, but still crazy low, it is just so horrible, I know it can only end badly, but just wish it wouldn’t stretch it out like this


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Hey! @Dusky7 - I really feel for you! When I had my scan at 7wks, my hCG was around 350 and falling. It's so complicated when it's rising but the numbers aren't reassuringly high. I just have everything crossed for this scan on Friday! You should be able to update your diary now too my lovely. 

I'll be looking out for your updates! 🤞🤞🤞. 

Everything went well with my transfer, thank you! I've updated my diary if you'd prefer to read that. Just trying to keep my days filled and my positivity up.


----------



## dojiejo

@Dusky7 I’m am thinking of you and have everything crossed. It is positive that it is rising. I feel the slow rising HCG is such an additional level of torture. I had this with our cycle last year. Sending you love.


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks so much both of you, I’m so grateful for your reply, this feels so lovely.

I am so glad transfer went well. Fab, I’ll try my diary xx


----------



## Dusky7

Scan yesterday showed a heartbeat, I couldn’t believe it, but it is just so cruel as it is way too small and isn’t viable. Have to go back to EPU on Monday and sort a plan of what to do


----------



## Omnomnom:)

Oh hun 😔 I can't imagine how you're feeling right now. You're absolutely right about using the word 'cruel'. Devastated for you. The next few days especially in limbo will be tough, hope you can rest over the weekend and collect your thoughts. 

Heartbreaking. Sending lots of love.


----------



## dojiejo

How devastating dusky, especially with a heart beat. I’m so sorry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahsuperdork

Oh @Dusky7 I am so sorry to see your update 😢


----------



## Dusky7

Scan today at EPU showed the same, still a heartbeat, still small and slow, just have to carry on with meds and wait… another scan in a week’s time. I am so tired of it, it is so cruel this way x


----------



## dojiejo

Dusky, just wanted to say I am thinking of you. I’m sorry for everything that you are going through and that you still are in limbo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks so much Doj, have HCG today, praying it’s going down (oh the irony!!?!). I am trying to be strong, but it keeps catching me and I burst into tears. The thought that I have a ‘baby’ trying to grow inside of me but that is never going to be a baby is just awful x


----------



## Mudra85

I haven't been on here for a little while. @Dusky7 I'm so sorry to read your updates. I can't even imagine what you must be going through right now.


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks Mudra, bloods on Monday showed HCG going down for the first time, only by 43 but still…the scan Monday still showed a HB tho  Have bloods Friday and another scan Monday, really pray not to see a HB now, after all these years desperate to see one!! x


----------



## Mudra85

I'm so sorry Dusky. This must be so unbelievably traumatic for you. I hope your appointments go as well as can be under the circumstances. I've experienced something similar and I know how awful it is. You're not alone and I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Dusky7

Thank you so much, it does feel very lonely, thank you xx


----------



## dojiejo

I went through a similar thing last year. You are definitely not alone, sending you all the love and strength to help you through it all.


----------



## Dusky7

Thanks Doj x just got today’s results, it is now 634, so nearly halved in 4 days, but different to 43… definitely won’t see a HB on Monday. It’s good as I’d rather it went down quickly, but makes it feel so real now  x


----------



## Omnomnom:)

@dusky Thinking of you hun 💛. Hopefully this process moves swiftly and you can begin to heal.


----------



## dojiejo

Dusky, I’m sorry. Words can’t make it any less painful, sending you love instead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusky7

Thank you so much guys. Had the scan, everything has gone, which I know is good but just so sad and final. Goodness knows if we will get to use our last frostie, I really don’t think so tbh x


----------



## sarahsuperdork

@Dusky7 I’m so sorry for your loss, how absolutely heartbreaking to get to this point and it not work out. Thinking of you … try not to make any decisions about your frostie just now xx


----------

